# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  22 января.Суббота. PRODIGY PARTY @ Себон, Ул.Успенская,101

## positivestart

Мало кто действительно знаком с историей возникновения группы, именами участников, происхождением названия коллектива (первый синтезатор Liam Howlett назывался «Moog Prodigy»), а также символом «The Prodigy» (ошибочно мнение, что символ паук, на самом деле - муравей)...


*22 ЯНВАРЯ . СУББОТА.
*
*PRODIGY PARTY*
*Видеоклипы , лучшие треки и ремиксы всю ночь.*
*
• start : 22-00
• enter : 30 грн.
• арт-кафе "Се Бон" на Успенской,101*

• Фото-охота от : *Monastyrshyn Vladimir*

*• Качественная саунд система 3,5 Kwt.*

*• Медиапартнёры :*
http://tusovki.od.ua - сайт о вечеринках Одессы
http://usb.ua - интернет-магазин компьютерной техники.
http://blagomed.com.ua - интернет-магазин ионизаторов,очистителей и увлажнителей воздуха.

----------

